# Porsche Gt3 Written Off



## devdev (3/4/14)

Porsche GT3 written off - just around the corner Vape King

The commentary on the video makes this all the worth while


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Just confirms it. Money does not give you skill.


----------



## Riaz (3/4/14)

oh daaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## SVS1000 (3/4/14)

Ah man The Bruh from Lonehill makes this vid an Epic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/4/14)

That dude's reaction was classic

The owner of the GT3 is lucky it didn't burn up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SVS1000 (3/4/14)

Rumour has it that it was a test drive. They are about 200 meters from the Porsche dealership

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

SVS1000 said:


> Rumour has it that it was a test drive. They are about 200 meters from the Porsche dealership


I can vouch for that. I use to work just up the street. Not to sure about the test drive though.


----------



## devdev (3/4/14)

He spun out literally 500m from the Porsche garage. Apparently he was returning from a test drive.

Funny thing is that kind of mistake in a rear wheel drive car isn't hard - he got into a power slide around the corner, the ass swung out too much, he tried to catch it, countered too much, ass swung other way, tried to counter that, spun out.

I have managed to do that in an Mx5, only difference was that it didn't spin out, I managed to catch it on the counter-counter swing. Not because of skill, way more ass than class I can assure you!


----------

